# We Got Our Last Package From Our Santa!!!



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Yeah!!! Our 2nd santa revealed herself and it's Tasha!!! We were so fortunate to get such amazing gifts and have such love and time put into them. Tashy sent us the beautiful chi blanket, the truffles for the pups, the zebra puppia bed and an adorable book on chihuahua's. In our box we just received she sent gifts for everyone. Lots of toys for Coop and the girls, tons of presents for me, a fantastic t-shirt for Andrew and shirts, lip glosses and stuffed animals from Australia for Haley and Kenzie. The outfits for the girls are priceless and I took lots of pictures to share. Thank you Tasha from the bottom of our hearts. We love you!!! 

A table full of goodies, as you can see!








The girls with their shirts, which they've already worn and their animals.








Coop getting into his toys before I even put them down off the table!!!








An angel ornament in memory of our sweet angel Bambi, RIP.








Look at the packaging on these!!! And look what was inside. Amazing.








Sterling Silver personalized ornaments with their pictures already in them.








More gifts for the girls with tags and their pictures in elf costumes. Just brilliant Tasha!!!








Diva Chloe in her beautiful pink sweater coat trimmed in fur.








Miss Lily in her elegant wool red coat with black fur trim!!! Amazing quality.








Andrew holding his little girls in their new coats!!! He loved his Michael Jackson t-shirt also. You thought of everything Tasha!!!









Believe it or not, more to come!!! She went crazy that Tasha did!!! LOL.


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Necklaces that she made for the girls!!!








A back view of Lily's coat, look at the pleats. Fits her perfectly!!!








Coco in her satin pink/brown dress which fit her perfectly as well!








All of my wonderful gifts!!! A mouse pad, a leopard makeup bag, a bumper sticker, a refrigerator magnet pad, a gorgeous handmade card, a chihuahua calendar, chihuahua stickers, chi keychain, a chihuahua pen!!! Amazing goodies.








And I adore these two t-shirts which fit me perfectly!!! 


















Thank you so much honey!!! We feel so loved and gracious for all these wonderful gifts. You spoiled all of us rotten!!! All our love!!!


----------



## Quinn (Dec 11, 2008)

WOW! Amazing!

What a great load of gifts, that was so sweet.


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

all i can say is WOW!!!!!!!!!


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

wow what aload of gifts!!! well done ss x


----------



## *Tricia* (Dec 1, 2007)

Gee, Tasha, did you forget anything? LOL Seriously, such a great load of gifts for a great family. My CoCo looks cuter than ever!! Well done, Tashy


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Tasha - you did a perfect job for our sweet Robin! I love everything you picked out. Super!! Wow.... just.... WOW!

Brodysmom


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Now that is a load of awesome goodies! What a great job you did Tassy! Looks like everyone is loving their gifts! The T's, and shirts are all so cute! The necklaces came out perfect! The babies look fabulous in their new attire! I adore that red coat!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Oh Wow! Those gifts were spot on Tasha, well done!
Love them all!!
LMAO at the Spritzer T shirt Robin, hehe!! x


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Quinn said:


> WOW! Amazing!
> 
> What a great load of gifts, that was so sweet.


Awww thank you. She went just crazy, didn't she???


amandagalway said:


> all i can say is WOW!!!!!!!!!


That's all I could say also honey!!! LOL!!!


*Princess* said:


> wow what aload of gifts!!! well done ss x


Thanks honey!!! She did just great.


*Tricia* said:


> Gee, Tasha, did you forget anything? LOL Seriously, such a great load of gifts for a great family. My CoCo looks cuter than ever!! Well done, Tashy


HeHeHe. I'm pretty sure she forgot nothing. Doesn't Coco look precious??? Thanks girl.


Brodysmom said:


> Tasha - you did a perfect job for our sweet Robin, everything you picked out. Super!! Wow.... just.... WOW!
> Brodysmom


She did just awesome. I was so lucky to have TWO AMAZING SANTAS this year!!!


TLI said:


> Now that is a load of awesome goodies! What a great job you did Tassy! Looks like everyone is loving their gifts! The T's, and shirts are all so cute! The necklaces came out perfect! The babies look fabulous in their new attire! I adore that red coat!


Thanks T. The red coat is my favorite. Lily looks so elegant in it. Tashy did great!!!


Terri said:


> Oh Wow! Those gifts were spot on Tasha, well done!
> Love them all!!
> LMAO at the Spritzer T shirt Robin, hehe!! x


That shirt makes me laugh so hard I can't even believe it. I've already worn it once and will continue to wear it every weekend so someone will bring me a spritzer!!! LOL. Thanks Terri honey!!!


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

OMG what absolutely amazing presents. WOW!!!!!!!!!

Tasha how generous and thoughtful of you, you are such a sweetheart. That angel figurine to remember Bambi is just so thougtful. I love the Christmas ornaments with their pics and everything else.

I just can't get over what a generous and wonderful person you are. What thoughtful presents.


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

How sweet and special those gifts are....very nice Tasha! Everyone looks like they are having a blast!!!!


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Robin that is one special friend you have there.........Tasha you are priceless!
That red pleated coat. ...... awwwww did I say that red pleated coat?


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

MarieUkxx said:


> OMG what absolutely amazing presents. WOW!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Tasha how generous and thoughtful of you, you are such a sweetheart. That angel figurine to remember Bambi is just so thougtful. I love the Christmas ornaments with their pics and everything else.
> 
> I just can't get over what a generous and wonderful person you are. What thoughtful presents.


Oh Marie, I know. The card and the Bambi ornament made me bawl my eyes out. She put such love and time into these special gifts. Still brings tears to my eyes!!!


Dazy Mae said:


> How sweet and special those gifts are....very nice Tasha! Everyone looks like they are having a blast!!!!


They are still having such fun Darlene. Thank you so much honey. She really spoiled us!!!


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

pam6400 said:


> Robin that is one special friend you have there.........Tasha you are priceless!
> That red pleated coat. ...... awwwww did I say that red pleated coat?


Oh believe me Pammy, we feel so special!!! She took every measure to personalize our gifts!!! The red coat is to die for!!! It is made better than the coats that I have!!! LOL.


----------



## msmadison (Jul 6, 2009)

WOW! There are no words! WOW!


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

Wowza Robin you hit the SS Jackpot! Awesome gifties!


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

Great gifts Tashy!! You outdid youself especially with the handmade stuff!
LMAO at the spritzer T-shirt!
Love the keyring


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

hahahaha "undercover secret santas" LOL! i love coop!!!! look at him being too cute with the toy. lovely gifts!


----------



## claireeee (Aug 24, 2009)

omg Tasha all I can say is WOW! what a brilliant package!
everything you got was amazing! xxx


----------



## sakyurek (Mar 24, 2009)

These are absolutely wonderful ! Great gifts love them


----------



## TashaZ (Mar 20, 2009)

Aw Robin honey I had an absolute ball shopping and making things for you and your beautiful family! I did not stop laughing the entire time i was making the "undercover secret santa" card HAHA! It's almost sad that the whole thing is over, i could spoil you forever 

Oh and Chloe in that pink... omg i have not stopped laughing... HAHA she is just devine! Love you lots girl and hope you have a fabulos Christmas xoxoxox


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

wow robin hunni the pressies are oh so special for a special family tashy you are the best ss we love you and i must see a close up full pic of the angel how sweet and thoughtful love everything and lol those t shirts are just you 

great stuff love it all xxxx


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

msmadison said:


> WOW! There are no words! WOW!


I know Em!!! I had more tears than words!!! 


Ciarra said:


> Wowza Robin you hit the SS Jackpot! Awesome gifties!


I sure did Ciarra, didn't I??? Both my santa's spoiled me rotten!!!


rocky scotland said:


> Great gifts Tashy!! You outdid youself especially with the handmade stuff!
> LMAO at the spritzer T-shirt!
> Love the keyring


heheheheh! The keyring rocks!!! Andrew has one too now!!! My spritzer shirt rocks!!!


pigeonsheep said:


> hahahaha "undercover secret santas" LOL! i love coop!!!! look at him being too cute with the toy. lovely gifts!


Pidge, that card is so funny, you should see it in person. Coop has tried to claim all the toys for himself. It's so funny. 


claireeee said:


> omg Tasha all I can say is WOW! what a brilliant package!
> everything you got was amazing! xxx


Every single thing was amazing down to the homemade wrapping paper. I'm still smiling ear to ear over all of it!!! Thanks Claire honey.


sakyurek said:


> These are absolutely wonderful ! Great gifts love them


Me too!!! Thank you so much. I feel so very lucky!!!


TashaZ said:


> Aw Robin honey I had an absolute ball shopping and making things for you and your beautiful family! I did not stop laughing the entire time i was making the "undercover secret santa" card HAHA! It's almost sad that the whole thing is over, i could spoil you forever
> 
> Oh and Chloe in that pink... omg i have not stopped laughing... HAHA she is just devine! Love you lots girl and hope you have a fabulos Christmas xoxoxox


Aw Tashy my love. Still hysterical over Chloe in that coat. Lily plays the part of elegance so perfectly and Chloe is diva central. We are all still looking over everything in awe. It's nowhere near over for us here. Thank you again my sweet friend. 


~*Mandy*~ said:


> wow robin hunni the pressies are oh so special for a special family tashy you are the best ss we love you and i must see a close up full pic of the angel how sweet and thoughtful love everything and lol those t shirts are just you
> 
> great stuff love it all xxxx


Thanks Mandy honey, she really thought of everything. She is one special girl that Tashy is. Thanks honey. I think all the santas did a great job this year and kudos to Brandi for all her hard work!!! It was such fun!!!


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

Great gifts! This SS idea is great, isn't it?! Everyone has recieved such nice gifts!!! Your babies are so cute......fur and human both!!!


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Pookypeds said:


> Great gifts! This SS idea is great, isn't it?! Everyone has recieved such nice gifts!!! Your babies are so cute......fur and human both!!!


Aww thanks so much, I feel the same way about your babies and adored your SS pictures. This was a ball and can't wait until next year!!!


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

OMG Robin, I've been missing you and your babies! The pics are fantastic and Tasha was so good to your whole family! Oh that red coat on Lily...GORGEOUS! I'm so jealous! ROFL at Coop stealing his toys off the table.


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

huskyluv said:


> OMG Robin, I've been missing you and your babies! The pics are fantastic and Tasha was so good to your whole family! Oh that red coat on Lily...GORGEOUS! I'm so jealous! ROFL at Coop stealing his toys off the table.


Val, I am missing you horribly and your angels, including the piggies. I'm not on as much but try to keep up with pics as much as I can. How's sissy's baby? Faith and Dakota??? Rocky, Minnnie and Jasmine??? I miss your whole crew. Hope all is well. Doing great on my weight. Lost 25 total so far. Five more would make me so happy!!! Happy Holidays to all of you and big hugs from us here honey!!! BTW, that red coat is amazing. By far my favorite!!! Thanks girlie!!!


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

rcj1095 said:


> Val, I am missing you horribly and your angels, including the piggies. I'm not on as much but try to keep up with pics as much as I can. How's sissy's baby? Faith and Dakota??? Rocky, Minnnie and Jasmine??? I miss your whole crew. Hope all is well. Doing great on my weight. Lost 25 total so far. Five more would make me so happy!!! Happy Holidays to all of you and big hugs from us here honey!!! BTW, that red coat is amazing. By far my favorite!!! Thanks girlie!!!


Aww everyone is doing good over here, Dakota and Faith are doing fantastic and both gaining weight (oops! lol) and my niece is doing wonderful, she's so quiet and beautiful and a total joy to be around.  

Rocky was neutered one week ago today. I was freaking out over his neuter site having "grown" over the weekend and took him to the vet yesterday only to find out it was just post op swelling. Better safe than sorry though, right? Anyway, Rocky is off his pain meds and I've got the swelling under control and he seems to be pretty much back to his old self now. Still healing but otherwise back to normal.  And of course the girls are doing well too.

Awesome job on the weight loss, keep it up! I've been so busy lately and have really slacked on the exercise. I am going to try to get back into it this week/weekend. :coolwink:

I'm going to post pics from our recent vacation now.


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

WOW Robin you and your dogs and your family made out 
like little xmas bandits. Great gifts and pics. Happy Holidays 
to all of you. Way to go SS.


----------



## unchienne (Mar 29, 2009)

Oh wow! Everything looks wonderful. Your not-so-secret-Santa has exquisite taste.


----------

